# Bart Lawhorn Resigned From Victory



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

Fellow Archers,

I thought it was time to let you all know that I have resigned from Victory Archery as General Manager. The reasons need not to be discussed at this time. 
Gale Dotterer was my Engineer at the plant until I needed him in the Sales department a couple months ago and he has also resigned.
Zach Lawhorn was doing all the shipping by himself and when asked to help in sales when needed and he also has resigned from Victory.
Please don’t worry about my team and Bartman; I assure you we will be fine and you have not seen the last of us
As for Victory I wish them the best!
As for the Dealers, Distributors, and Archers I am sure you all will see why we resigned in a couple weeks/months.
Thanks for your understanding and support in this matter.

God Bless,
Bartman


----------



## johnh1720 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bart we wish you the best. Wonder what's going on?


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

ya whats going on bart? will this affect the victory taff shooters?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

sorry to here that.Best of wishes to you.


----------



## SCBigBuckHunter (May 26, 2007)

Bart
I wish you all the best. I personally want to thank you for everything you have done for me. I would not be where I am today if not for you. So for that I am truly grateful. Stay in touch. 

To everyone else, Victory will operate as usual with just a little different cast. Nick and I will be handling all inside sales and nothing will change with the shooting staff. 

Andy


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Bart I wish you the best in all you do. If there's anything I can do don't hesitate to call.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

bartman said:


> Fellow Archers,
> 
> I thought it was time to let you all know that I have resigned from Victory Archery as General Manager. The reasons need not to be discussed at this time.
> Gale Dotterer was my Engineer at the plant until I needed him in the Sales department a couple months ago and he has also resigned.
> ...


I wish you the best Bart. I hope everything works out in the longrun. Simon


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*??*



SCBigBuckHunter said:


> Bart
> I wish you all the best. I personally want to thank you for everything you have done for me. I would not be where I am today if not for you. So for that I am truly grateful. Stay in touch.
> 
> To everyone else, Victory will operate as usual with just a little different cast. Nick and I will be handling all inside sales and nothing will change with the shooting staff.
> ...


Andy,

Victory will operate as usual


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Hhhhmmmmmmmm!!!!!*

:happy1: Need to Watch this one for a while!!!!!


----------



## ohiohunter02 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the assurance Andy and Bart. I wish you the best on your next venture. 

Glad to be a part of victory.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## giddi1820 (Mar 30, 2009)

Bart,

I wish you much success in whatever you decide to do from here. Good luck and thank you for letting us know.


----------



## GaBear (Jun 17, 2002)

Bart
I wish you the greatest of success in what ever direction the good lord takes you in. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.

Good Luck
Bear


----------



## trailcampix (Nov 19, 2009)

Good Luck Bart !!!!!!


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for your support in this matter!

One door closed and another one opens.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

Bart I wish you and your team all the best. I know you will bounce back just fine. I have seen you do it once before and know this time will be no different.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Good Luck!!*

Bart, i wish you the best of luck in your ventures!!

Tom


----------



## Ju5t H3R3 (Sep 14, 2005)

*Good Luck Bart!*

Keep us posted on where you are headed!
kn


----------



## okarcher (Jul 21, 2002)

Bart appreciate every thing you did for me and Dean while you were at Victory. Best of luck buddy. 

Chad


----------



## zainaljb (Jul 7, 2009)

*Good Luck*

Hey Bartman...good luck. And Thanks a lot buddy, sure help me a lot when you're in Victory.

I'm sure theres a lot more 'victory' out there for ya...:darkbeer:


----------



## bartman (Jan 10, 2004)

*Started my new job*

Horton Archery

Product Brand Manager


----------

